# Fozzie Sick. :(



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your way! Hope you can find out what's ailing him and get him back to normal quickly!! Please let us know what the vet says!

Barb


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Fozzie!! Prays for the little man to be as good as new real quick. Please keep us posted...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope it is good news soon. I know we don't need to warn you to watch for any symptoms of bloat or torsion.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor Fozzie! Hopefully all will be well soon. Keep us posted and we'll keep good thoughts for the poor little guy.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Poor little Fozzie - hope everything is ok and he is just a bit constipated since he can't poop. Please keep us updated.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm fairly certain it's not bloat/torsion, he vomited up full contents and has not been retching. his belly is not distended and I tried rubbing it from tummy through abdomen (what mother pups do with babies to stimulate defecation) and he liked that. big gas burp.  

he just drank a big drink of water so I'll be watching to see if he can keep it down for a few hours before trying food. thank you all for the support. it really does help.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

.....and he just vomited it right back up again, worse. off to the emergency vet.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh no. Sending good thoughts for Fozzie. Keep us updated!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Fozzie is lucky to have such a great mom. It's touching that he's being extra cuddly when he's feeling bad, it speaks to the great trust he has in you. Knowing what I do of Fozzie's history, everything about this demands a happy resolution, and I hope you will have it. I'm thinking right now of Ruth and her worries when her mini ate a corn husk -- but everything worked out fine there. Hopefully the same will happen here.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all, thank you so much for the kind words. I'm really...really scared. the lethargy was hard to watch. The vet is keeping him for rehydration, blood tests, xrays. She is worried about Addisons or a potential blockage. She ruled out Bloat. 

it's now wait and see.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh poor Fozzie, sending healing ~vibes~ your way and and big poodle ((((hugs))) Keep us update I hope he gets to feeling better real soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear he is still unwell. What a good job you were on the ball, and recognised something was wrong. Whatever it is, he is a young, strong dog, and by getting him to the vet straight away you have maximised his chances of a fast, full recovery. Our thoughts are with you tonight - hoping for better news in the morning.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to you. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear Fozzie is ill; glad it is not bloat. Sending best wishes to you and Fozzie.

*__________________________*


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the vet. 

Good news: No more vomiting and he's resting comfortably with an iv drip for rehydration and got an anti nausea shot. He does not appear to have an intestinal blockage on xray. 


So-So news: Blood work so far is ok, except His sodium levels are slightly up, potassium slightly down. They are awaiting results of the cortisol tests(hopefully today but at latest tomorrow night) to determine whether to move forward with full on Addison's test. So far, so good. 

Bad news: He will most likely have to be hospitalized overnight but at least I know he will be cared for and if he does have an Addison's episode they'll be able to help him. 

I pick him up at 6pm pacific to move him to the specialist, so more word after that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am glad he is stable, and things are looking less frightening. It is interesting that this happened so soon after you were concerned about him snapping - could there be a connection, do you think?


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

fjm said:


> I am glad he is stable, and things are looking less frightening. It is interesting that this happened so soon after you were concerned about him snapping - could there be a connection, do you think?


I don't know. My vet seems to think the "vomiting on empty stomach" thing wasn't normal and that could also have been an early sign of addison's. 

Can addison's present that way? my basic, frantic googling today didn't turn up that as a symptom--more lethargy and vomiting. He wasn't trembling or showing weakness like Addison's can present, so I am holding out hope that he doesn't have it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping and praying for a good outcome in all of this. Thinking of you and Fozzie!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Sending all good thoughts your way. It's so frightening when we don't know what's wrong. I hope you will have good news in the morning.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh No!! Poor little Fozzie!!! I hope you can get some answers soon!! At least he is where he can we WELL taken care of! Please let us know asap about the cortisol test! The thing with addisons is that it is the "typical, atypical disease". Meaning the symptoms can be ALL over the place! That is why it can be so hard to diagnose sometimes. Rileys presentation was very atypical, but he didnt have a "crisis episode" either. HUGS and good luck with everything!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no, I hope he's ok I'm glad its not bloat though. Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel and I are sending healing vibes to poor little Fozzie. I know he will get well very very soon. Let me know how I can help. I got off work already so in case you need someone to drive, email/call me, okay?


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont know if i've ever commented on Fozzie's threads, but i discovered his resource guarding thread a month ago and learned about a subject i never knew existed. Call me naive. 

Im praying for him, and you, and your family. I have learned so much from him and your experience rehabilitating him. Please keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Healing thoughts being sent Fozzies way from me, Billy and Taffy. I so sorry you are going through such a worrisome time with him. I hope it isn't too serious.
_


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

*update*

Hi all,

Thank you again so much for your kind words. 

I just picked up Fozzie from the vet. Luckily, he doesn't need to be transferred to the emergency 24 hour specialist at this time. He has a big bubble of subcutaneous fluids (the vet called it his "Camelbak" after the water backpack hikers carry). He peed twice and pooed the minute we got home. 

So, what's wrong? We still don't know. We are waiting for the final cortisol results tomorrow and that will determine next steps in Addison's diagnosis. Coincidentally my cat was scheduled tomorrow for a pre-op exam--she's getting her teeth cleaned. So I'll actually be able to see my vet in the morning. which is great. Her best guess is that the raw chicken thighs I'd been feeding periodically were resulting in compact and hard stool. So we had a LONG discusstion about raw food. She agrees with me that the commercial pet food industry is untrustworthy, and she prefers a home made cooked diet. 

We agreed, for the purposes of getting Fozzies Gastrointestinal tract moving, that I'll cook some chicken and mix with mashed potatoes or rice for a while. I will also stop feeding the raw chicken thigh since that seems to ahve brought on this episode. (still hard to know). 

She suggested, since I need chewies for him that he can't guard, i.e eat in one sitting, that I feed him trachea or esophogus. Which is a good idea and I'll look into that. 

Fozzie also received a parasite/giardia check to look for sub-clinical giardia as a cause. 

So there we are. Fozzie is resting comfortably on a leash now and is not allowed to eat until morning. It was a good sign that I got a tail wag when i saw him and he was also VERY interested in the bags of dog food the vet had lying around. Vet suggested some chicken broth in small amounts tonight. He will also have to pee regularly due to the fluids. So I'm prepared for a middle of the night wake up call from the crate to pee. 

Other than that not much to say...except....

Another thought for the day...To have this place to go to as a dog owner is so incredible. Few people other than dog owners understand the attachment we place on our fur kids. For me, I don't think I realized how intense the bond between me and my dog had become as a result of the resource guarding problem. When he is not by my side now, something is off. I feel alone. He's companion in the truest sense and I'm glad I get to have him for one more day. Thank you all for listening. 

FM


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm relieved to read this. Thanks for the update, FM. Yes, he will need to pee very often after he has had his iv fluid. He might even have some accidents. If he's resting now, you should rest too. Because you need the energy to take him out in the middle of the night and to handle the stress, etc.

Good luck! And don't forget to take care of yourself too!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

So glad to read that Fozzie is out of immediate danger, FM. I hope your vet is able to work out the problem very soon. I know how scared you must have been, and I'm happy that not only is Fozzie better, but you sound calmer. ^_^

You're right about what an incredible resource this forum is. I'm so grateful every time I come here for the knowledge I pick up.

best,
robin


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad you have him back safe and sound...sending you all strength, energy and love...so glad Fozzie has you in his time of need....he is a very blessed poodle!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau sends a big lick and happy thoughts to his forum pal Fozzie. I've had sick children, so I have some idea what you are going through; you'd probably rather be sick yourself, than have a baby -- fur or human -- with an unknown ailment.

Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am soooo happy to hear that your dear sweet Fozzie is feeling better, I know how difficult it is when they are sick and we do not know what is wrong.
Fozzie is lucky to have you care so much for him, and no doubt he feels your love, and you are lucky to have such a sweet boy.

I truly hope that he continues to improve and that the final prognosis is a positive one.

I could not agree with you more, these sweet gentle souls love us unconditionally and speak volumes to us with their eyes, and mannerisms.

I will be thinking positive thoughts for you and Fozzie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad things are looking more promising. A poodle at agility went through something similar with constipation - his owner said she could not believe how ill he seemed, or how quickly he bounced back once his digestion sorted itself out - hoping Fozzie will be the same.


----------



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

Sending lots and lots of hugs and get well vibes your and Fozzie's way. I am so glad that he is feeling a bit better and was able to come home. I hope you both had a good night. Well I know how us mommies are, I know you most likely didn't get much sleep, but I hope he did. More hugs!


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

I really hope the vomiting on an empty stomache isnt a sign of addisons. My spoo, Vegas does this quite often. 
I am doubtful however that it "isnt normal" because my bosses spoo does the same exact thing. Hes older too. I think 11+ and hes gone his whole life with often vomits she says.
so im not TOO concerned.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

FozziesMom said:


> She suggested, since I need chewies for him that he can't guard, i.e eat in one sitting, that I feed him trachea or esophogus. Which is a good idea and I'll look into that.












Yummy!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I just found this thread and I am so sorry that Fozzie was sick. I hope you have good news at the vet's today. :hug:


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Good news. Fozzie's cortisol levels were absolutely normal, ruling out Addison's, thank goodness. He ate a chicken, rice and pumpkin breakfast I made, kept that down, and I've just given him a bit more chicken and rice for lunch. He's basically back to normal, but just a bit slower than usual. So far so good.

Reading about Nickel's being sick really makes me wonder....if something is going around. The Vet Tech who lives in my building said she's seen more sick dogs in the last few months than in 35 years.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Yay! So glad that you have good news! I would have been freaking out about Addison's, but then again I'm nervous about everything concerning my family. 

It does make you wonder with Fozzie and Nickel being sick, as well as others in the same area, if the city/county/whatever is spraying something like insect sprays, fertilizers, or something.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you again so much for your kind words.
> 
> ...


Glad he's doing better! 

It sounds like he was pretty sick and I do want to add that it is unlikely that feeding a raw RMB like you were doing would cause him to be this ill. Hard stool, yup, definitely, that means he was getting too much bone and needed more meat. It is very unfortunate that your vet blamed this on the raw chicken thighs. That being said, I am not surprised as it is an easy thing to blame if you have not had personal experience with the diet. 

Fozzie is in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you have some answers soon!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> Her best guess is that the raw chicken thighs I'd been feeding periodically were resulting in compact and hard stool. So we had a LONG discusstion about raw food. She agrees with me that the commercial pet food industry is untrustworthy, and she prefers a home made cooked diet.
> 
> We agreed, for the purposes of getting Fozzies Gastrointestinal tract moving, that I'll cook some chicken and mix with mashed potatoes or rice for a while. I will also stop feeding the raw chicken thigh since that seems to ahve brought on this episode. (still hard to know).


Glad he's doing better! 

It sounds from your concern like he was pretty sick, aside from having hard stool/constipation and some vomiting. 

Now, to clarify some things: bone hardens the stool so if you were feeding too much bone for his body, he would inevitably develop hard stool and eventually constipation/difficulty passing stool. This would lead to a pretty bad belly ache as well. The solution is not necessarily to return to doom nuggets or begin cooking, but to feed more boneless meat. Hard stool in itself is not an emergency by any means, or is a stomach ache that is the result of this.

If this is not the explanation, then it probably was not diet related. If this is the case, it is very unfortunate that your vet blamed this on the raw chicken thighs. That being said, I am not surprised as it is an easy thing to blame if you have not had personal experience with the diet. 

Fozzie is in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you have some answers soon!

ETA: Vomiting bile on an empty stomach is not uncommon in raw fed dogs, especially in the beginning. (Mine have been on raw for 4 months and still do it). Raw food is more easily digestible and passes through more quickly than kibble, which leads to the bile vomits. Many people have dogs that vomit on an empty stomach so I don't want any lurkers to be going into panic mode thinking their dog has addisons because they get the hunger pukes!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Many people have dogs that vomit on an empty stomach so I don't want any lurkers to be going into panic mode thinking their dog has addisons because they get the hunger pukes!


Amen. thanks for pointing that out. My thought was to take the vet's "opinion" into our raw food forum for discussion. She was actually fairly open minded and we had a long talk. She is the president of the SF Veterinary association--well regarded by her peers, smart, detail oriented, and agrees there isn't good INDEPENDENT nutrition research. 

Her fears around raw are NOT nutrition but Salmonella and camphalobacteria. All we agreed on was that Fozzie's food would be cooked for a few days until his gut returned to normal function, and yes, I plan to watch the bone, or on days where he gets the thigh, feed canned pumpkin as well to soften the stool.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw this thread and _whew!_, I'm glad I jumped in at the point where Fozzie was feeling more like his old self. What a scary time you've had, and your poor mini boy, feeling so, well, crappy (or at least in need of one!). Right you are; poodles superglue themselves to our hearts, once you've been loved by one you're never the same. And also, about the immense comfort and support this forum provides, yes indeed, it does that and more. I believe everyone "wishing and hoping" helps things along. Though I wasn't on board during the initial phase of his illness, I'm here now wishing and hoping Fozzie is well, 100% well, and stays that. Good for you for as always sticking by your mini guy, you're a keeper!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Both salmonella and campylobactor are possible, but an easy thing to blame. MANY vets blame salmonella when a raw fed dog is sick but I have heard of very few, if any confirmed cases.

If it was campylobactor, you shouldn't have to worry about it happening again. Tom Lonsdale's book explains that campylobactor is something that newly raw fed dogs can contract, they go on antibiotics and then they won't get it again. 

I'd be interested to hear other raw feeders' thoughts!

Again, so glad that he is feeling better.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so glad that Fozzie is feeling better and that the prognosis is good.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

So glad it's not addisons!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

oh, sorry I didn't see this earlier! I'm happy to hear that things have improved.


----------



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Great news that Fonzie is feeling better! So glad that it is not Addisons!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, thank God that Fozzie is ok. I know alot of us were praying for him to get better. What a scary and stressful time for you and hopefully fozzie will be himself in a few days. Hugs and Licks from Sylvia, Sadie & Lacey!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Whew! What a relief it is not any of the horrid things we all hate to think about. Hoping he will be right as rain real quick!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Phew! Glad he is feeling better, and that Addisons has been ruled out!! I hope he continues on the road to recovery!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent news! So happy Fozzie is better and no serious problems!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been away a few days...so sorry to hear Fozzie's been sick. Glad he's on the mend and has been thoroughly checked out!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

As stressful as these incidents were/are, it's heartwarming too, how well Fozzie and Nickel are cared for.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

FM: Just checking in to see how Fozzie is doing. Nickel is doing better - not well enough for our play date today but definitely a lot better. Hope Fozzie bear is doing better too.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Schnauzerpoodle and all, thank you for thinking of me. 

Well so far so good. Fozzie had a poo last night and this morning, and while last nights was still very hard this morning's was better. 

I cooked his raw food and mixed with rice and canned pumpkin and he gobbled it up. Tonight I will start to cut back on the rice, but keep the canned pumpkin going and start with raw food again. 

I think that he got constipated from the raw chicken + bone and then it was exacerbated by the heat and snowballed from there. 

So, we'll see how it all goes, I plan to cool it on the raw chicken for a few days and then if I do feed it, I'll be sure to get canned pumpkin in him at the same time.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Too much bone can cause hard stool and/or constipation. Maybe Fozzie needs to start with less bone? But it's good to know that his appetite is back and that he's getting better.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad he is feeling better. I usually cycle through one meat on the bone meal, one lump of meat meal, and one minced meat with 10% bone meal, and that sems to keep mine just about right. If they get a bit costive, I add more meat or a bit of liver. The lumps of meat do seem to be helping with their teeth - I have seen an improvement in Poppy's in particular since I changed supplier and got great big hunks that need chopping rather than neat little strips!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad Fozzie is doing better. Hope he's soon back to normal. Your attention to his diet and your boundless concern for him are surely the best medicine. Wishing him all the way well and comfortable, and fast!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

HI all, I think we can rest now. Fozzie had a good walk at Ft. Funston, and otherwise seems normal. (even back to resource guarding :rolls eyes. 

Thank you again for your support, now I'm turning my attention to Nickel hope he's well soon because we were supposed to have a play date today.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So, so, so happy to hear the good news!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So glad Fozzie is feeling better!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Soooo glad to hear little Fozzie is feeling better!


----------

